# Dietian Coding



## kruiz67 (Feb 12, 2010)

I need some help with billing for a registered dietian.  We are a general surgery practice in Illinois who also do bariatric surgeries including Gastric Bypass and Lap Bands.  We would like to hire a dietian for nutrition counseling for these individuals pre and post surgery.  Does anyone know can and how we bill for these services?  Does not appear like it can qualify for Medicare pts.  Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks!!


----------



## Pam Brooks (Feb 12, 2010)

Medicare will cover registered dietitian services for diabetes only if the RD is also a CDE.  Here are the codes:


G0108	Diabetes outpatient self-management training services, individual, per 30 minutes
G0109	Diabetes outpatient self-management training services, group, per 30 minutes

CPT also lists codes for medical Nutritional Therapy, but the payers differe as to what conditions they cover for these services.  Also, some payers will not credential a registered dietitian, (and not all nutritionists are registered dietitians), so you'll have to check with each payer regarding billing under physician supervision.  Here are the codes for Medical nutritional therapy. 

97802	Medical Nutrition Therapy, initial assessment and intervention, individual, face-to-face with the patient, each 15 minutes
97803	MNT, re-assessment and intervention, individual, face-to-face with the patient, each 15 minutes
97804	MNT, group, each 30 minutes


Hope this helps.


----------



## krssy70 (May 3, 2010)

*Medical Nutrition Assesment*

We bill for a registered dietitian for an oncology group. Can we bill the 97802 as the initial assesment if it has been 1 year since the patient has received this therapy in our facility, or do we have to bill the 97803 as the re-assessment?


Thank you,
Kristen


----------

